
Show HN: Connecting Refugees to Employers - drizin
http://expatt.org
======
drizin
Expatt.org is a hub for connecting employers to expatriates or refugees. We're
a nonprofit startup helping refugees to find a job.

Any suggestions (or criticisms) are welcome.

~~~
jmnicolas
I have some questions, feel free to not answer if it's too intrusive. Please
interpret "you" as "your team" in the following :

\- what is your nationality ?

\- where (country, town) are you based ?

\- do you receive fundings, if yes where does it come from ?

~~~
drizin
We're Brazilians, based on São Paulo. Here in Brazil we have some refugees
(many from Haiti and a few from Syria), but we're more focused on Europe now.
We're bootstrapped by now.

------
phmarques
Awesome job, guys. Keep it up.

~~~
drizin
Thanks! :-) All suggestions or criticisms are welcome!

